# White spots



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

My ober/saanen has had these white patches in his hair for the past month. At first I thought this could be him getting a new coat, but the hair is not thin in these areas, it's full and soft just like the rest if his hair. He's 4.5 months old and seems really healthy otherwise. We have free choice minerals available at all times, but I'm thinking this could be due to a lack in something? The minerals and grain he's on both have selenium, copper, and other vitamins. None of our other kids have anything like this, any ideas or suggestions?
[attachment=1:1597e8a0]P1010613.jpg[/attachment:1597e8a0]
[attachment=0:1597e8a0]P1010609.jpg[/attachment:1597e8a0]


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

The only 2 kids I raised had a lot of coloration that developed during their 1st year of growth. It was coloration that was not there until they were several months old.
IdahoNancy


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Cuzco did the opposite. He had large white patches on either side of his body that slowly started roaning out with dark hair over a few years, so now he has lots of brown and black dalmatian spots in the white areas. For a while we were worried he would lose all the white, but he stopped getting any new dark spots a couple of years ago.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

They look more like Alpine/Obers. 1st generation Saanen crosses are almost always white or creme colored.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Rex said:


> They look more like Alpine/Obers. 1st generation Saanen crosses are almost always white or creme colored.


We had a saanen doe, and out of five kids she had while we owned her (all to a Togg buck) four were just like Toggenburgs - in fact, most people were amazed to learn that they were half saanen, and it sure did look funny to see a white doe with a Saanen and Togg kids, and then the next lot of triplet Togg kids. :lol: 
Cazz


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

That just looks like a white spot on it's way. My old SOnny goat was saanen and alpine, mostly alpine, but I got many compliments on my lovely toggenberg.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Rex said:


> They look more like Alpine/Obers. 1st generation Saanen crosses are almost always white or creme colored.


Really? Good to know  Alpine is the only thing missing from our mix as of right now. We saw both parents, but maybe dad was Saanen/Alpine cross. This is his brother, but they don't look like it.
[attachment=0:2u3aog9f]P1010534.jpg[/attachment:2u3aog9f]
Anyway, thanks for all the advice.


----------

